# Lakes named after fallen soldiers



## old medic (4 Nov 2010)

Lakes named after fallen soldiers

By PAUL TURENNE, Winnipeg Sun
04 November 2010
http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/manitoba/2010/11/04/15965981.html


> Five previously unnamed lakes in northeastern Manitoba now bear the names of some of the province's fallen sons.
> 
> Pte. Lane Watkins, Cpl. James Arnal, Cpl. Michael Seggie, Sapper Sean Greenfield and Trooper Corey Hayes were honoured by the Manitoba government during a ceremony at the legislature Thursday where it was announced small lakes northwest of Utik Lake, located about 50 kilometres north of Oxford House, will forever bear the names of the fallen soldiers.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Nov 2010)

This didn't take long. I spoke to the media shortly after the ceremony about 2 and a half hours ago. 

Strike would hve been proud of me!!


----------



## Strike (4 Nov 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> This didn't take long. I spoke to the media shortly after the ceremony about 2 and a half hours ago.
> 
> Strike would hve been proud of me!!



If you see any links to the broadcasts send it my way!  We're in the middle of practicing news briefs and I think this would be a great topic for whoever has the conch tomorrow morning.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Nov 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> If you see any links to the broadcasts send it my way!  We're in the middle of practicing news briefs and I think this would be a great topic for whoever has the conch tomorrow morning.



I'll see what happens WRT to the TV stations. CBC and global were there.  BTW Nicole Dube is cute.

I generally don't watch the interviews I give though.


----------



## old medic (4 Nov 2010)

Winnipeg Free Press - ONLINE EDITION
Manitoba lakes named after fallen soldiers
By: Staff Writer 
http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/local/breakingnews/Manitobaw-lakes-named-after-fallen-soldiers--106702308.html


> Manitoba honoured four of its fallen soldiers in Afghanistan by naming northern lakes in their honour at a ceremony at the Legislative Building this morning.
> 
> Families of Pte. Lane Watkins, Cpl. James Arnal, Cpl. Michael Seggie and Sapper Sean Greenfield received framed certificates bearing the names of the soldiers.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (4 Nov 2010)

Manitoba names lakes after four fallen soldiers
Updated: Thu Nov. 04 2010 13:28:01
ctvwinnipeg.ca
http://winnipeg.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20101104/wpg_lakes_101104/20101104/?hub=WinnipegHome



> Premier Greg Selinger announced Thursday morning that four northern Manitoba lakes will be named after Manitoba soldiers killed in Afghanistan.
> 
> The honoured soliders are:
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Nov 2010)

Did you like the way I danced around the question about being upset.....I'm not upset. That's in the past.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I generally don't watch the interviews I give though.


You have a lot of faith in MSM quoting you, friend  

Seriously, though, congrats!


----------



## old medic (4 Nov 2010)

1:36 minute video on the CTV Winnipeg site three posts above.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Nov 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> You have a lot of faith in MSM quoting you, friend
> 
> Seriously, though, congrats!



Thank you very much folks! It's an honour I know Mike appreciates.


----------



## Turner (4 Nov 2010)

I can't wait to see the lake. We have to fly there and camp overnight in a hooch! We have to get pissed drunk and party all night long like Mikey would have done at his own lake! Then we shall catch a fish and name him Carl!

CONGRATULATIONS MIKE, YOU GOT A FREAKIN LAKE NAMED AFTER YOU!!!!


----------



## Bass ackwards (4 Nov 2010)

_Seggie said he and family members hope to fly to the lake named after his son. Seggie Lake and all the other lakes officially named today are not accessible by road.

"It will take some logistical planning but I think we can make it happen," Seggie said._

Jim, I live in Thompson. 
If I can help out in any way at all, please let me know.
It'd be an honour and a pleasure.


----------



## mariomike (4 Nov 2010)

That is good news.
Perhaps Rob Ford will follow through now that he is Mayor:
http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/toronto/archive/2008/02/27/name-new-streets-after-war-dead-councillor-urges.aspx


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2010)

.... here:


> Four northern Manitoba lakes will be named in honour of soldiers who were killed in the Afghanistan conflict, Premier Greg Selinger announced today.
> 
> “These four individuals made the ultimate sacrifice for their province and their country,” said Selinger. “It is my honour to be able to present the certificates bearing the names of our fallen soldiers to their loved ones.”
> 
> ...



As for the fifth lake, this from QMI article linked above:


> .... The families of Watkins, Arnal, Seggie and Greenfield attended the ceremony and were presented with plaques by Premier Greg Selinger.  Hayes will be honoured at a separate ceremony at a later date as his family was unable to attend Thursday ...


----------



## Cdnleaf (4 Nov 2010)

That's really great Jim / all the best to you and your family.  Did you get a GPS coord and can you see it with google earth?  Dan.


----------



## GAP (4 Nov 2010)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> _Seggie said he and family members hope to fly to the lake named after his son. Seggie Lake and all the other lakes officially named today are not accessible by road.
> 
> "It will take some logistical planning but I think we can make it happen," Seggie said._
> 
> ...



It would be interesting to find out who flies floatplanes out of something local and what the probable costs would be.....


----------



## medicineman (5 Nov 2010)

Glad to hear this finally got settled there Jim and hope you get to see the place...my wife will probably be happy to hear about Greenfield - she did Basic with him.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Nov 2010)

Seggie Lake is between Shankland Lake to the west, and Frederick Hall Lake to the north east. Shankland won the VC during WWI, as did Frederick Hall. Mr.Shankland's medals are on display here in Winnipeg. He was in the 43rd Bn CEF. Mr. Hall was in the 8th Bn CEF. What an honor, to be between two Victoria Cross recipients!! RIP Mike!


Lat - 55 degrees, 18'28"
Long - 96 degrees 22'29"


http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/manitoba/2010/11/04/15974466.html


----------



## klambie (5 Nov 2010)

Woodland Aerial Photography might be of interest, he has photographed a lot of the Sask geomemorials and some in Manitoba I believe.  Has also done some plaques and the like.  Not sure if he works that far east, but may have some contacts.

http://www.woodlandaerialphoto.com/


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Nov 2010)

Good news! A local air transport company has offered to fly us to the nearest airport at their cost. WOw!!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Nov 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Good news! A local air transport company has offered to fly us to the nearest airport at their cost. WOw!!



Gotta like that!  Good on them!


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Nov 2010)

One of our OCdts had that idea, he works for that company. Now...what do we normally think of OCdts? This shoots that theory  down the tubes.


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Nov 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> One of our OCdts had that idea, he works for that company. Now...what do we normally think of OCdts? This shoots that theory  down the tubes.



Generals have to come from somewhere. I'd bet most of them started as officer cadets.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Nov 2010)

????WTF...lol I thought generals were born generals....LOL ;D


----------



## joan peterson (6 Nov 2010)

I think that will be great for you to be able to see the lake named in honor of your son.  

I never met your son but I knew you and your brother.  I was the postie at 2 PPCLI from 92 -95.


----------



## safetysOff (6 Nov 2010)

Great sacrifice for such an honor, I can only imagine MWO Seggie


----------



## aesop081 (6 Nov 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Now...what do we normally think of OCdts? This shoots that theory  down the tubes.



Well.....lets not get carried away. Even a broken clock is right twice a day  ;D

That is great news indeed.


----------



## ballz (6 Nov 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> what do we normally think of OCdts?



Good question... what DO you all normally think of OCdts?


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Nov 2010)

joan peterson said:
			
		

> I think that will be great for you to be able to see the lake named in honor of your son.
> 
> I never met your son but I knew you and your brother.  I was the postie at 2 PPCLI from 92 -95.



Hi Joan. I do remember you cheerfully delivering the mail to our section every day. (we worked next door to each other in the HQ bldg in Croatia in Camp Polom in 93)


----------



## joan peterson (12 Nov 2010)

Jim, I watched the two hour special last night of everyone KIA in Afghan.  So I saw you on there and thought it was very good.  Is the Capt Dawe killed the brother of the Dawe that was in the BN?


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Nov 2010)

Yes unfortunately he is.


----------

